# Lake Chelan, Washington ?



## itradehilton (Feb 13, 2011)

We are looking into visiting Washington next summer has anyone every been able to get a trade through RCI into a Lake Chelan property? Also if you did where did you stay and shat did you like about the resort.


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Feb 13, 2011)

Lake Chelan summer weeks are very difficult.  It is pretty unusual to see one sitting on line.  I would get your request in to RCI ASAP.  I see you own Hilton. Perhaps you could arrange an owner trade?

Good Luck!
Gayle


----------



## BevL (Feb 13, 2011)

I've never seen a Lake Chelan unit online either.  I actually had an ongoing exchange request in for about six months and never had anything match up.  I would be phoning RCI and possibly even the resort to see if they actually spacebank any summer resorts.  If they do bulk banking, they may not.  

If it's impossible to get a summer week because they don't just get into the RCI spacebank, better to know than to waste time with a fruitless ongoing search.  JMHO.


----------



## cgeidl (Feb 16, 2011)

*stayed 4th of July last year*

Got a trade from II. Stayed in a two bedroom about 10 miles from the Lake overlooking the gorge. Very good golf course. The units were large,comfortable,so/so kept and we enjoyed the week.Was easy to get for us. Nice area for a week with lots of small towns and places.Lots of luck in your request. We quit RCI about 10 years ago after about 100 trades as they were no longer working well for us and we got weeks on auction for $1 twice we could not trade for.


----------



## BevL (Feb 16, 2011)

cgeidl said:


> Got a trade from II. Stayed in a two bedroom about 10 miles from the Lake overlooking the gorge. Very good golf course. The units were large,comfortable,so/so kept and we enjoyed the week.Was easy to get for us. Nice area for a week with lots of small towns and places.Lots of luck in your request. We quit RCI about 10 years ago after about 100 trades as they were no longer working well for us and we got weeks on auction for $1 twice we could not trade for.



Do you mind sharing which property and what size unit?

I didn't even know that area had any resorts with II.  Definitely an option although I'm pretty sure they wouldn't show up online very often.  Did you put in an ongoing search?


----------



## itradehilton (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks for the input, I will try a ongoing search but I will also look into other plans. We travel with friends so together we would need 2 2bdr units.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Feb 17, 2011)

*I gave up*

I started an ongoing with RCI for this summer last August.  I did get one match for a resort in Union WA, but rejected it because really wanted the Lake Chelan/Leavenworth area.  Instead of a timeshare trade, we've rented a huge home in Leavenworth where we will be joined by 16 family members for the 4th of July weekend.


----------



## LLW (Feb 20, 2011)

itradehilton said:


> We are looking into visiting Washington next summer has anyone every been able to get a trade through RCI into a Lake Chelan property? Also if you did where did you stay and shat did you like about the resort.



Worldmark has a property in Lake Chelan (actually, 13 units in the Lake Chelan Shores complex) and one in Leavenworth. Lake Chelan would be an impossible trade for the summer - even owner bookings are extremely difficult. Leavenworth would be much easier, with an ongoing search, assuming you are thinking about summer 2012. 2011 would be impossible at this point.

(There are a few timeshares in II in the Chelan area:
http://www.intervalworld.com/web/cs?a=1502&areaCode=717&areaName=Washington, Lake Chelan and Leavenworth .)


----------



## itradehilton (Feb 22, 2011)

Wow, I guess I may rethink the idea of Lake Chelan. It looked so pretty in the pictures so it is no wonder people use their own resort.


----------



## Bill4728 (Feb 23, 2011)

Lake Chelan basically has two TS resorts on it.  Lake Chelan Shores which is Worldmark and a much bigger resort, Wapato Point, which is independant RCI resort. 

The owners at Wapato Point are required to own at least 3 weeks of which only one is a summer week, therefore the owners basically pay 3 weeks of MFs to get their one summer week. Therefore they don't trade very often. The owners find that the summer weeks are easily rented.


----------



## MuranoJo (Feb 23, 2011)

In my early RCI days ('02-on), I used to see Chelan sitting online every now and then.  Of course, I also used to peruse RCI almost nightly.


----------



## lorenmd (Feb 24, 2011)

lake chelan is beautiful, very different from leavenworth but my favorite place to go in the summer would be bend oregon and i know they have time shares in redmond oregon which is basically bend and you would have an amazing time there.


----------

